# Wieder ein 27" Gaming Monitor oder doch 31,5"?



## saex (15. März 2019)

Hallo,

nachdem ich über dieses Forum mein neuen (und ersten) PC zusammen gestellt und zusammen gebaut hab, hoffe ich darauf nun noch den passenden Monitor zu finden.

Ich hatte bis eben den AOC CQ32G1 in der Auswahl. Und plötzlich hatte ich Angst, dass der Monitor vielleicht doch zu groß ist.

Ich sitze ca. 80 cm vom Monitor entfernt.

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
>> ~400 €

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
>> Besitze diesen, aber möchte einen neuen!
Medion Akoya X55999 (MD 20444) 1920x1080 @60Hz
https://aldi.medion.com/md8805/at/content/md20444.php

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
>> RTX 2070

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
>> 90% Gaming (zur Zeit eigentlich nur CS:GO)
Schaue zwar auch mal Videos, aber werde dort keine BluRay oder ähnliches ansehen.

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
>> Das Gaming übliche:
Geringe Reaktionszeiten und Input Lag (also TN Panel).
WQHD und mind. 144 Hz sind Pflicht. G-Sync kompatibel über freesync oder G-Sync darf es auch gerne sein
Schwarzwerte, Kontrast, Helligkeit und Farben so gut es geht (deshalb auch das VA Panel in der Auswahl gehabt als gutes Zwischending zu IPS)

Wenn mir für FPS komplett von 32" abgeraten wird, dann halt 27". Mein jetziger 23,?" ist mir einfach zu klein. 

Bisher rausgesucht aber komplett überfordert, was am besten passt:
ACER XF270HUA
IIYAMA GB2760QSU-B1
AOC AG271QG
HP 27XQ (wobei ich für das Design gefühlt 10 Jahre zu alt bin)


Danke an alle

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Ich habe keine riesigen Ansprüche bzw. bin was das Bild angeht wohl nicht Verwöhnt. Wie man oben sieht, ist mein jetziger Monitor vom ALDI und ich würde nicht sagen, dass dieser Sche****e ist obwohl er es vielleicht tatsächlich ist.
Es dauert einfach nur zu lange bis er angeht, er ist zu klein und gefühlt ist die Reaktionszeit nicht die geilste.


----------



## colormix (15. März 2019)

knapp 1 Meter Sitzabstand sind 31.5 nicht zu groß ist Grenzwertig oder den an die Wand schrauben,  musst aber die Fonts alle Größer stellen  sonst hat man Mini Schrift überall


----------



## Zwiebo (15. März 2019)

Dein jetziger Monitor ist laut Produktbeschreibung 23 zoll groß. Wenn du hauptsächlich Shooter spielst, könntest du mit 31,5 Probleme bekommen. Du musst dann immer den Kopf wegen der Übersicht bewegen. Ich würde eher zum 27 Zoll mit 144hz greifen, wenn du auch weiterhin eher CS und sowas zockst. 31,5 würde ich nehmen, wenn ich Simulationen oder MMORPG´s spiele. Halt Sachen, wo man nicht schnell von einer Seite zur anderen Seite gucken muss. Ansonsten kannst du ja auch einfach mal einen Zollstock auf 80cm ausklappen und den ungefähr so vor dir halten, wie die Bildschirmdiagonale ist. Dann siehst du, in welchem Bereich du den Kopf schwenken musst und kannst so nochmal schauen, ob das mit dem Abstand für dich klar geht, oder nicht.


----------



## colormix (15. März 2019)

Wenn der 31.5  " Curved "  ist,  gibt es keine Probleme wenn man  ca. 80 cm  davor ist,  ich habe schon mehrere Jahre einen Voll HD 27 Monitor  die Größe ist optimal für Alles , man muss nur die Fonts alle und DPI  Großer stellen wenn man von einem kleinen Monitor auf einen Großen wechselt sonst haste überall Mini Schrift ,
 wenn man  das gut Einstellt in Windows und  Linux  ist es auch bei einem Sitzabstand von 1 Meter   noch gut .


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2019)

Warum Mini Schrift?
Das kommt ganz auf den Abstand und den Nutzer an.


----------



## colormix (15. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum Mini Schrift?
> Das kommt ganz auf den Abstand und den Nutzer an.



Du meinst also wenn man näher an den  Bildschirm harren tritt das durch Zauberhand automatisch die Schrift  größer  wird ?

Win 7 Font 27 max DPI


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (15. März 2019)

Physisch nicht optisch schon!

Beispiel:

4 km vor einem Stoppschild = Schrift nicht zu erkennen, kleiner roter Punkt

4 m vor einen Stoppschild = das Stop ist lesbar und aus dem kleinen Punkt wurde ein achteckiges Schild

Das machst du jetzt mit Entfernung 4 m und aus 40 cm mit deinem Monitor und schon ist dein Geist wieder auf der selben Welle wie unsere.


----------



## saex (16. März 2019)

@zwiebo
Das mit dem Zollstock ausklappen und als Maßstab hinhalten ist eine gar nicht mal so doofe Idee  werde ich machen. 
Wenn ich dann zum 27" greifen sollte, gibt es Erfahrungsberichte? Oder sind die o.g. im Prinzip alle gut genug oder sticht einer besonders hervor in dem Preissegment?

Schon mal danke an alle Antworten.

@colormix
Danke für den Tipp. Das mit dem Anpassen schaue ich mir dann an wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2019)

Von denen den Acer.
Bestes Bild und nicht zu teuer.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Von denen den Acer.
> Bestes Bild und nicht zu teuer.



Bestes Bild und Acer...Das passt irgendwie nicht...Bei der mittelmäßigen Qualität/Qualitätskontrolle. Aber von der Auswahl wird das wohl der beste sein.

Btw. ich würde einen 31,5 Zoll 4k Monitor fürs Zocken empfehlen, da man damit mehr erkennen kann und der Detailgrad dann auch endlich sichtbar wird.


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2019)

Was ändert das am Panel?
Zudem ist die Qualitätkontrolle bei anderen Herstellern genauso mangelhaft.


----------



## saex (17. März 2019)

@Lichtbringer.
Ich bezweifel, dass ich mir ein 31,5" 4k Monitor leisten möchte. Muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass ich nie danach geschaut habe.
Ich vermute mal, diese machen im Gegensatz zu 1440p einen guten Preis-Sprung nach oben?!

Ich habe gerade auf der Arbeit noch eine interessante Seite gefunden (Displaylag.com), scheint viele Monitore im direkten Vergleich zu haben. Stöbere mich da Zuhause in Ruhe mal durch.

Ansonsten geht's wohl Richtung Acer!


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. März 2019)

Ein 31,5 Zoll 4k Monitor kostet 370€....

Monitore mit Diagonale ab 31.5", Auflösung ab 3840x2160 (4K UHD) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

War jetzt nicht so schwer herauszufinden...


----------



## saex (17. März 2019)

@lichtbringer
Danke, hätte ich Zuhause noch nach geschaut. As mentioned war ich auf der Arbeit, hatte also diesbezüglich leider keine Zeit. Trotzdem danke für die Mühe den Filter bei Geizhals zu konfigurieren...

Ist das Panel/Bild viel schlechter im Vergleich zu einem gleichpreisigen "2k" Monitor oder wieso sind dies 4k Monitore im gleichen Preissegment?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. März 2019)

saex schrieb:


> @lichtbringer
> Danke, hätte ich Zuhause noch nach geschaut. As mentioned war ich auf der Arbeit, hatte also diesbezüglich leider keine Zeit. Trotzdem danke für die Mühe den Filter bei Geizhals zu konfigurieren...
> 
> Ist das Panel/Bild viel schlechter im Vergleich zu einem gleichpreisigen "2k" Monitor oder wieso sind dies 4k Monitore im gleichen Preissegment?



Da ist die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses nicht so gut und die Verstellungsmöglichkeiten nicht so variabel. Das Panel ist wahrscheinlich trotzdem besser.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. März 2019)

Ich warne obligatorisch vor 60-Hz-Gurken. Gönnt euch die 144 Hz.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. März 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich warne obligatorisch vor 60-Hz-Gurken. Gönnt euch die 144 Hz.



Ich warne obligatorisch vor 1440p gurken. Gönnt euch die hohe Auflösung (4k+) und das schärfere Bild.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. März 2019)

Der TE schreibt eingangs, dass er hauptsächlich CS:GO spielt. Ihm 60 Hz zu empfehlen, zählt da fast schon zum Trollen. Also brauchen wir da gar nicht den Glaubenskrieg auspacken.

Zum Thema: Abgesehen davon ist WQHD & 144 Hz nicht umsonst der aktuelle sweet spot aus guter Stand- und Bewegtbildqualität. Ob nun 27 oder 32 Zoll ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## 0ssi (18. März 2019)

Ich warne obligatorisch vor 4k 60Hz oder 1440p 144Hz Gurken. Gönnt euch 1080p 240Hz ... schneller als die Realität.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. März 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Abgesehen davon ist WQHD & 144 Hz nicht umsonst der aktuelle sweet spot aus guter Stand- und Bewegtbildqualität. Ob nun 27 oder 32 Zoll ist Geschmacksache.



Naja 1440p 144hz war Ende 2015 schon Standard, den es für 350€ zu kaufen gab, von daher ist das nicht mehr so aktuell aber für cs go reicht auch ein 144hz TN Panel, allerdings sollte das dann ein ordentliches für mehr als 400€ sein.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. März 2019)

Ich warne obligatorisch vor Ossi.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Naja 1440p 144hz war Ende 2015 schon Standard, den es für 350€ zu kaufen gab, von daher ist das nicht mehr so aktuell aber für cs go reicht auch ein 144hz TN Panel, allerdings sollte das dann ein ordentliches für mehr als 400€ sein.



Stimmt. Nur dass es jetzt auch IPS- und VA-Panels in 1440p mit 144 Hz gibt und man auch nicht mehr unbedingt auf brauchbare Farben/Kontrast verzichten muss.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. März 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich warne obligatorisch vor Ossi.
> Stimmt. Nur dass es jetzt auch IPS- und VA-Panels in 1440p mit 144 Hz gibt und man auch nicht mehr unbedingt auf brauchbare Farben/Kontrast verzichten muss.



Meinen xb270hu habe ich Ende 2015, Anfang 2016 für 350€ gebraucht mit 1440p 144hz IPS 8 Bit Panel gekauft. Die gabs damals schon. Der Hwluxx ips 1440p 144hz Thread hat da schöne Geschichten über BLB, Hersteller, Qualitätskontrollen usw zu bieten

Ich hätte aber nichts gegen 1440p 144hz auf der Arbeit. Aber für meine Fotobearbeitung zu Hause ist 1440p einfach zu wenig, von daher ist das eher eine persöhnliche Einstellung. Generell tendiere ich dazu zwei Monitore zu empfehlen. Einen 4k Monitor und einen 1440p 144hz Monitor um mehr Einsatzbereiche abdecken zu können.


----------



## behemoth85 (19. März 2019)

Was die Größe betrifft ist das ne subjektive Sache aber als ich heute im Saturn an 31,5 Zollern vorbeilief würde ich am liebsten sofort einen mitnehmen. Bei meinem 27 Zoller machte ich mir vorher auch  Sorgen ob er nicht zu groß ist, aber bei ca 60cm Abstand sind sogar Shooter garkein Problem. Ich würde heute ohne groß nachzudenken zum 31,5 Zoller greiffen, vlt sogar curved. Bigger is Better


----------

